# The Scouring of Gate Pass commences



## meomwt (Jun 18, 2008)

My _War of the Burning Sky_ Campaign will begin tonight. I'm hoping to keep posting updates in the Story Hour section of ENWorld, though they won't necessarily be the masterpieces that other people churn out, I'm hoping they'll be entertaining enough that people want to read. 

Apart from my wife, I'm not 100% sure what I'll be getting to kill play with, PC-wise. I suspect I'll have: an Elven Scout (Mrs meomwt's character); a Dread Necromancer; a Paladin (yup, that's right - these two PC's are played by a Couple as well   ); and a Favoured Soul. 

All bar the Scout will have reason to fear The Scourge and I'll be using The Scout as a linking point for getting them all to The Poison Apple. 

*Setting*
I've taken the Campaign and grafted it on to the Greyhawk setting! Coaltongue is being replaced by _Ivid the Undying_ and as the story unfolds, the disintegration of The Great Kingdom will play out in the background. Shalhalesti is replaced by the County of Sunndi, with Gate Pass located in the mountain range separating the two lands. 

Seaquen is likely to be in Onnwal, and other locations will be juggled as required (still to be decided as the story needs it - i.e. I've had a week to prep _The Scouring of Gate Pass_ and haven't been able to look further ahead!). 

I'll put a link in this thread when the first episode of the Story Hour gets posted.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting.

*pulls out Greyhawk map*

Have fun.


----------



## meomwt (Jun 19, 2008)

Last night was a blast: after character equipping and spell selection for the Favoured Soul, we got into the start of the adventure. 

There was some good role-playing from all during the encounter with Torrent, the bounty-hunters made too much noise upstairs and got heard, the door to the tavern took ages to break down, and the party escaped via the roof (how many heavily armoured characters can fall off the side of a burning pub?   ). 

And they killed Daneva and headed off into the snow. 

Everyone had a blast and we played half-an-hour over time because no one was looking at the clock. We were playing D&D 3.5E for the first time in six months, after a stint of RuneQuest, and it was such a breath of fresh air. 

A full Story Hour to follow.


----------



## meomwt (Jul 11, 2008)

As promised, I've started a Story Hour for this campaign, it can be found here. It's also linked from my sig. 

What's there already covers Session One, Session Two is to add. We've not played for a fortnight due to various illnesses, but hoping to pick up again next Wednesday.


----------

